# Gatlinburg Thanksgiving



## sandlabel (Oct 20, 2013)

I am looking for a rental during Thanksgiving....The absolute best thing I could ask for would be a 2 bedroom Sun/Sun at Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort. I actually only need Tuesday-Sunday....flexible on what you have available...could make a 1 bedroom work (although the teenage kids hate pull out sofas!!)  I could do Sat/Sat although I would love the extra day.  Please let me know if you have anything available at this resort...or any other place near Gatlinburg during this time period.  Will pay up to the max. $700/week depending on what you have available.

I have rented from several people on this site before and have had excellent experiences!!  I hope someone can come through and find us a place to rent!!

Thanks you so very much!!!

Lisa

landsabel@aol.com


----------



## sandlabel (Oct 24, 2013)

*Still Looking*

No one has replied to my request....open to about anything or any place in that time frame.....thanks!!


----------



## sandlabel (Nov 2, 2013)

*Still Looking*

Still Looking....anyone have anything in Gatlinburg over Thanksgiving??
Thanks!
Lisa

landsabel@aol.com


----------



## ilovebargains (Nov 7, 2013)

sandlabel said:


> Still Looking....anyone have anything in Gatlinburg over Thanksgiving??
> Thanks!
> Lisa
> 
> landsabel@aol.com



You might wanna try your luck at Ebay... No reserve, but the seller has 0 reps though. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Finish-your...31089695162?pt=US_Lodging&hash=item35ce04e9ba


----------

